# [ATI proprio] suppression

## Ichika

Bonsoir,

j'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de supprimer proprement les pilotes propriétaires ATI ? J'ai installé les 10.4 il y a un petit temps et les kernel récents supportent ma carte graphique et j'aimerais donc utiliser les libres plutôt que les propriétaires. 

Le problème c'est que je ne suis pas passé par les paquets (ati-drivers) mais bien le .run téléchargé sur le site d'ATI.

Merci.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

1) l'installeur ati ne fournit pas une option de désinstallation ?

2) Si non, le driver va avoir a priori installé des choses dans /usr/lib/opengl/ et /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/. Après, pour le reste, c'est pas bien dramatique s'il reste des fichiers, c'est juste "sale". De toute façon, c'est toi dans ton fichier de conf qui décide quel driver X doit utiliser, donc à partir du moment ou le driver libre radeon est installé, que tu as fait le bon "eselect opengl" et bien configure ton fichier de conf X, c'est bon  :Wink: 

----------

## Ichika

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 1) l'installeur ati ne fournit pas une option de désinstallation ?
> 
> 2) Si non, le driver va avoir a priori installé des choses dans /usr/lib/opengl/ et /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/. Après, pour le reste, c'est pas bien dramatique s'il reste des fichiers, c'est juste "sale". De toute façon, c'est toi dans ton fichier de conf qui décide quel driver X doit utiliser, donc à partir du moment ou le driver libre radeon est installé, que tu as fait le bon "eselect opengl" et bien configure ton fichier de conf X, c'est bon 

 

Bonjour,

pour l'installeur, non il ne fournit pas d'option pour désinstaller (j'ai regardé dans --help et il n'y a que install). Je peux avoir une liste de tous les fichiers qui sont dans le .run du drivers mais j'aurais aimé connaître une solution plutôt que d'y aller "a la mano". :p

J'ai déjà configuré tout ça c'est juste que je me suis "battu" pour avoir un système propre avec rien de superflu et j'aimerais que ça continue.

merci quand même.

Bonne journée.

----------

